# Sleep Apnea



## bkboy12

First and foremost, i am so thankful for this website. It help me know that i wasn't alone. I got DP when i smoked weed. it also was caused by stress. I honestly believe that dp is another name. what we actually suffering from is brain Fog which is the result of SLEEP APNEA. So many of you people are so depressed and sad, and live on this website all day. and i use to be just like that. I got to the point where i said enough is enough! And starting today im changing my life completely. I bet that many of you who suffer (as well as myself) do not have a regular sleep cycle at night. Many of us like to stay up late and sleep throughout the day. I have that same issue. It will be difficult to break but i am going to give this alot of effort. I reached the point where im willing to change my life drastically for the better of me. And i know without a doubt in my mind that i will overcome this, when i do i promise all of you that i will be back and right a guide to overcome this. look at this site. all the symptoms is what people who have "depersonalization" suffer with. God bless you. YOU CAN GET OVER THIS AND I WILL TOO!!!

http://www.sleep-apnea-guide.com/brain-fog-and-sleep-apnea.html


----------



## Tilly223

bkboy12 said:


> First and foremost, i am so thankful for this website. It help me know that i wasn't alone. I got DP when i smoked weed. it also was caused by stress. I honestly believe that dp is another name. what we actually suffering from is brain Fog which is the result of SLEEP APNEA. So many of you people are so depressed and sad, and live on this website all day. and i use to be just like that. I got to the point where i said enough is enough! And starting today im changing my life completely. I bet that many of you who suffer (as well as myself) do not have a regular sleep cycle at night. Many of us like to stay up late and sleep throughout the day. I have that same issue. It will be difficult to break but i am going to give this alot of effort. I reached the point where im willing to change my life drastically for the better of me. And i know without a doubt in my mind that i will overcome this, when i do i promise all of you that i will be back and right a guide to overcome this. look at this site. all the symptoms is what people who have "depersonalization" suffer with. God bless you. YOU CAN GET OVER THIS AND I WILL TOO!!!
> 
> http://www.sleep-apnea-guide.com/brain-fog-and-sleep-apnea.html


Hey Bkboy,

I don't know if everyone on the site would suffer from sleep apnea but I have been diagnosed with it. Obstructive sleep Apnea is what my apnea is called and it is caused by my throat closing over when I lay on my back to sleep. Some people just have it for no reason, I am pretty fit and still have it. Unfortunately I suffer from DP/Anxiety and OCD as well. Man aren't I lucky! I have been having severe brain fog lately, probably from the Apnea and anxiety. I have just bought a CPAP machine but those things are SO HARD to bloody well get used to. They can make it worse before it gets better. Let's hope we both get better.


----------



## Sleepwalker

bkboy12 said:


> First and foremost, i am so thankful for this website. It help me know that i wasn't alone. I got DP when i smoked weed. it also was caused by stress. I honestly believe that dp is another name. what we actually suffering from is brain Fog which is the result of SLEEP APNEA. So many of you people are so depressed and sad,... do not have a regular sleep cycle at night. Many of us like to stay up late and sleep throughout the day. I have that same issue.
> http://www.sleep-apn...leep-apnea.html


At last!
Like you, I am convinced that sleep disorders, including sleep apnea and sleep-phase types are among the causes of DPD;
hence my name.
I've done research on sleep apnea and it really does fit: 
headaches upon awakening; 
constant sleepiness and fatigue throughout he day, 
cessation of breathing during sleep
There is a new and more comfortable CPAP breathing mask on the market. Check it out.


----------



## Sleepwalker

Tilly223 said:


> Hey Bkboy,
> 
> I don't know if everyone on the site would suffer from sleep apnea but I have been diagnosed with it. Obstructive sleep Apnea is what my apnea is called and it is caused by my throat closing over when I lay on my back to sleep. Some people just have it for no reason, I am pretty fit and still have it. Unfortunately I suffer from DP/Anxiety and OCD as well. Man aren't I lucky! I have been having severe brain fog lately, probably from the Apnea and anxiety. I have just bought a CPAP machine but those things are SO HARD to bloody well get used to. They can make it worse before it gets better. Let's hope we both get better.


Let us know, please, how the mask is working out for you. 
Thanks.


----------



## opie37060

I also have sleep apnea. I have always been a heavy snorer but after high school I was always tired. I went to a sleep center, did a study and got a machine. This was eight years ago, been sleeping with a machine ever since. I recently been dp'd for two years. It might have an impact on dp it but not really sure how much.


----------



## bkboy12

i dont want to sound arrogant or like a know it all and if i do please forgive me. I always have a hard time falling asleep night. I would toss and turn and sometimes i will gasp for air as if i stop breathing. Sometimes I get discourage to go to sleep at night. But i keep saying positive thoughts to myself and know that i can overcome this. i sometimes even get tremors when i lie down to sleep. And it get worse even when i decide to stay late in the early hours of the morning. i was told that lack of sleep/sleep apnea can cause brain fog. I believe its a combination of Anxiety/panic attacks and poor sleeping habits that contribute to the way we feel. and i also take like 2 hour naps in the afternoon almost like everyday. do anyone else feel the way i do?


----------



## bkboy12

Sleepwalker said:


> Let us know, please, how the mask is working out for you.
> Thanks.


At the moment i do not have a mask or a cpap machine. i wanted to try to adjust my sleeping habits. i usually go to sleep like 1 or 2 in the morning. But im going to force myself to go to bed at 10:30 pm or 11 pm the latest. Im going to start exercising more so it will help me to go to sleep at night...hopefully


----------



## opie37060

bkboy12 said:


> At the moment i do not have a mask or a cpap machine. i wanted to try to adjust my sleeping habits. i usually go to sleep like 1 or 2 in the morning. But im going to force myself to go to bed at 10:30 pm or 11 pm the latest. Im going to start exercising more so it will help me to go to sleep at night...hopefully


Well sleep apnea really has nothing to do with your sleep schedule. It is basically not being able to breath at night and not getting enough oxyegen to your brain. That is why people get machines to push air into their throat while they sleep. It almost sounds from the way you talk that you have insomnia - trouble falling/staying asleep. If you do think you have sleep apnea set you up an appointment with a specialist to have a sleep study and get a machine. It can be pretty expensive if you don't have insurance.


----------



## fer00000

Today i get a jaw advandement appliance and i hope it will help me a lot. I also have dp because of weed (eaten). Here is the web of this product, i think it is more confortable than cpap and i hope it works right.
http://www.orthoapnea.com/

Take care


----------

